# CJ gear ratios



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I got a problem with my brothers 84 CJ7 Jeep. He broke the rear axle. It is the wider setup. Wondering what the gear ratio is? It is stock 258 straight six with manual tranny. Gears have never been changed. Just wondering what the factory ratio would be? Looking around there are tons of setups with different ratios for autos and 4cyls as well as the 6.

Anyone know where to look in the northeast for a complete used setup? Really don't want to mess with swapping stuff over.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Check www.car-part.com I hope this can help.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

jack the front end up and rotate the wheels one full turn and count how many times the driveshaft turns. if it turns just a little over 4 times then he had 4:10s which were very common.....if less than 4 full turns then maybe 3:73's, if it turns jsut over 3 times he has 3:08's...etc, etc...that make sense. I say check the front cuz the back is broke and they should be the same ratios. before doing any of that check for tags on the axles that say what gear ratio is, and maybe a RPO codes in the glovebox.....did amc put them there like most do?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

The 84 with the I6 came stock with 3 options. 2.73's 3.54's or 3.73's. The 2.73's seemed to be most popular, thats my old 84 CJ7 had.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

To find out exactly, take the front cover off and rotate while looking at the ring gear, it should be stamped in the outside, Another way is to count the teeth on the ring gear and divide it by the number of teeth on the pinion gear.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah I know how to figure it out by turning it etc. I also know that it was stamped on them. Jeep is not near us now and just trying to see whats out there in the classifieds etc.

Thanks


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Did you break the housing,diff, or shaft? If its a shaft that you broke, just replace it. Easy and cheap.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

He snapped one of the tubes which then screwed the axle.

Found one complete (may need brake work etc) for $250 in Meridan, so likely going with that.


----------

